# Football and Formula 1 on TV



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys

Wondering what the options are for TV in Dubai. What British or sky channels can you get? Is there any English and Scottish football on TV and is the commentary in English? Same for the formula 1, can you get BBC coverage in English or does anyone know about the sky sports coverage that starts next year?

Any help would be awesome.

Andy


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

EPL - Abu Dhabi Sports
SPL - OSN Sports
Champions League - Al Jazeera Sports
F1 - Abu Dhabi Sports (currently uses BBC feed - will likely use Sky like it does with other sports)

All with English commentary and presenters. Whoever your provider is (Etisalat or Du) will have tailored packages to suit.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

OSN (Orbit Showtime Network) is the equivalent of Sky here. They have a number of packages either via satellite or cable. Their add-ons include:

*Abu Dhabi sports*. They show every Premier League game live, and the F1 practice / quali / race with the UK commentary, although there's no build-up / aftershow in English - just the race then standard top 3 media bit.

*Al Jazeera Sports* show the Champions League games.

Only "British" Channels are Sky News, BBC World, BBC Entertainment but there are the usual History Channel / National Geographic / Discovery etc. etc.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn my slow sausage fingers...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Al Jazeera Sports also shows FA Cup, Carling Cup, Championship, Spanish, German, French, Dutch, Russian and Italian leagues amongst others. I believe they also show SPL as well.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's a list on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Jazeera_Sports

It doesn't include the SPL but I'm sure I've seen games on it and I don't have OSN.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Scottish games are mixed between Show Sports and Al Jazeera - I've sat in the boozer flicking through OSN going where's the blo*dy football?

Afterwards a mate pointed me to this site which tells you exactly what station each game is on - *** L.J.s LIVE Sport on Satellite TV. Live Soccer on TV. Live Football on Saetllite TV..


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi FTW!


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awsome guys, all good stuff. Gutted you can't get the F1 build up and post race stuff but hay ho.

Cheers


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

You can stream it over the net 

I start watching online then switch to the AD Sports when the F1 Animation kicks in just before the start.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

andy2847 said:


> Awsome guys, all good stuff. Gutted you can't get the F1 build up and post race stuff but hay ho.
> 
> Cheers


I just watch it live on the BBC website


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

Confiture said:


> You can stream it over the net
> 
> I start watching online then switch to the AD Sports when the F1 Animation kicks in just before the start.


What website do u stream it over?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

andy2847 said:


> What website do u stream it over?


Sent you a PM


----------

